# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne wat kan ik er tegen doen?

## Jan1993

Hallo ik ben Jan een 16 jarige jongen en ik best wat last van Acne.
Wat kan ik er tegen doen ik heb het alleen maar op mijn gezicht.
En ik word er ook heel somber van die Acne. Wat ik echt niet leuk vind. Graag tips enz

Bedankt

----------


## Jan1993

Ik zou graag reacties willen :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je alle andere onderwerpen over acné hier al gelezen?
Heb je daar geen tips uit kunnen halen??
Lees ze eens en zet dan hier neer wat je helpt en wat niet....al veel geprobeerd??

----------


## Jan1993

Tonic om te reinigen, Creme van Nivea, Middel van de huisarts was een soort tonic.
Ik heb nog geen echt speciale middelen gebruikt

----------


## Jan1993

Ik scheer me nu elke dag en let op mijn voeding en het helpt wel beter :Wink: 
En zijn oven frietjes en oven kroketten ook beter voor je?
Welk middel is goed om je gezicht te laten herstellen?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## laresti

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds een paar maanden ook erg last van acne gehad, het is nu veel minder aan het worden, heb er nog wel last van, maar de onstekingen zijn veel minder dit omdat ik nu al 5 weken minocycline slik en dat moet ik van de dermatoloog 3maanden lang doen.
Ik ben eerst naar de schoonheidsspecialiste geweest en heb daar honderden euros uitgegeven aan neoderma biopeeling en hun producten, maar dat heeft voor mij niks geholpen. Ook ging in daarna 1x in de 2wk naar de schoonheidsspecialiste toe om mijn huid goed te laten reingen..ook dat heeft niks mogen helpen. Toen ik bij de dermatoloog kwam radde hij mij de schoonhedisspecialiste af en al die producten. Ik moet mijn gezicht nu 2x per dag goed schoonmaken met zeep en water.. meer niet... 
Dat dus ik nu dus 5 wk samen met de minocycline en ik kan jullie vertellen, mijn onstekingen zijn veel minder, tuurlijk heb ik nog wel last van puistjes maar niet zo erg, en ik moet geduld hebben,moet natuurlijk wel 3 maanden dat rommel slikken dan kan ik niet verwachten dat het binnen 1 maand weg is.. 
En ik heb ook veel rode/bruine vlekken die na een puistje zijn overgebleven... en dit is wat ik sinds een week na veel googelen daar tegen doe..

- 1 x per week neem ik een stoombad met kamille ongeveer 10 min..
daarna neem ik een gistmasker dit schijnt heel goed te helpen tegen alle viezigheid die normaal in je porieeen verstopt raakt, het wordt dan ook een schoonmaakmasker genoemd... je kan op internet vinden hoe je dit masker maakt en voor hoe lang je erop kan laten zitten. 
-1x per week neem ik ook een wortelmasker schijnt ook goed voor acnehuid te zijn. 
Dit doe ik dus 1x per week.

En dit doe ik dagelijks.. 
1 geklutste ei, dat smeer ik op mijn gezicht en laat het ongeveer 20-25 minuten erop zitten, daarna spoel ik het af, en smeer ik puur manuka honing (te verkrijgen in de natuurwinkels) op mijn gezicht, en dit laat ik lekker lang erop zitten.. soms wel 2 uur terwijl ik intussen mijn huishoudelijke klussen doe.... makkelijk toch?
Ei schijnt heel geod tegen heel veel huidaandoeningen te zijn... en de manuka honing schijnt ook heel goed voor je huid te zijn... kan het jullie aanraden..en soms doe ik door het ei een paar druppels citroen (goed tegen de vette huid en meeeters)
En ook heb ik bij de natuurwinkel Okinawa Olie besteld...schijnt ook heel goed te zijn... 
en drink ik brandnetelthee elke dag..
Met dit ben ik dus sinds 1 week mee begonnnen,,, denk dat je het over 2 maanden moet bekijken maar heb allemaal goeie dingen erover gelezen, dus ik heb er vertrouwen in... want al die dure producten hebben voor mijn huid niks beters gedaan nu maar even proberen op natuurproducten..
zal jullie over 2 maanden wel verslag doen.. 
wou het met jullie delen, zeker voor de mensen die alles al hebben geprobeerd... zou zeggen ga eens googelen naar zelfgemaakte masers voor je gezicht..je weet niet wat je leest...
succes ermee

----------


## Fransnr1

Hebben jullie ook al Clear Action gebruikt of Epoch?

Clear Action:
Het is een veelomvattend product om tekenen van vroegere puistjes te helpen reduceren, huidige puistjes te helpen minimaliseren en bij te dragen aan een gezond ogende huid in de toekomst. Kom iedere ochtend en avond in actie en help uw huid er zo goed mogelijk uit te zien en zo goed mogelijk aan te voelen.

Epoch:
Helpt het ongemak van puistjes te verminderen. Epoch combineert bewezen poriezuiverende ingrediënten met Jobstranen (een botanisch ingrediënt dat van oudsher in Azië gebruikt werd om roodheid te reduceren), duizendblad (eeuwenlang gebruikt om de huid te kalmeren), klis (dat de probleemhuid helpt opknappen) en kamille-extract (dat de huid kalmeert).

Meer info nodig? Ask me.

----------

